# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Владимир Матвийчук младший (KinG_Hamsta) - 14 лет - дебют

## Владимир Матвийчук

Владимир Матвийчук младший (KinG_Hamsta) - 14 лет - дебют - "Будь собой".
Мой сын, как и я, Вовка, решил попробовать себя в рэпе. Ну рэп так рэп, хоть это и не моё. Он приехал ко мне на 2 дня со своим текстом и вот что мы сделали:
http:/*************.com/files/qr3ivd6so

----------


## Лев

> 14 лет - дебют


Интересный текст, хорошее звучание инструментов. Чуть не хватает плотности звучания голоса...

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*Лев*,
Где ж её, плотность, взять в 14 лет? Да, надо наглости, брутальности. Я и так атаку компрессором натянул, эксайтер. Ну да первый блин...

----------


## Лев

> Где ж её, плотность, взять в 14 лет?


Где же мне плотность взять в 63?:rolleyes: - назвался music maker, делай:smile:

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*Лев*,
В 63 плотность должна быть ого-го!  :Ok:  Ну а я буду стараться, уплотнять. :smile:

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*MJSound* взял у меня акапеллу и сделал свой микс: http://www.sendspace.com/file/2014i3

----------


## Лев

> MJSound взял у меня акапеллу и сделал свой микс:


Твой интересней по музыке. А это по мозгам бьёт, текст гасит - смысл теряется...
Слово в песне, а тем более в рэпе, главное :Aga:  А что компрессануть голос слабо? Я детишков писал безголосых, только так и вытягивал...

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*Лев*,
Да он уже скомпрессирован - дальше некуда. Дальше жать - FM радио получается :) Сын читает критику, Вашу и других - трек выложен в 4-х местах, и уже спрашивает у меня, что надо для того-то и того-то. Это уже прогресс!

----------


## Лев

> Да он уже скомпрессирован


На фоне твоих, классно звучащих инструментов, голос не звучит, как бы ты не оправдывался:rolleyes:

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*Лев*,
Ладно, буду инструменты ухудшать  :Vah:

----------


## Лев

> Ладно, буду инструменты ухудшать


Ухудшайзер настроил?:rolleyes:

----------


## Edgars

а мне в целом понравилось

----------


## Лев

> а мне в целом понравилось


Целое из частностей состоит...

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

> Целое из частностей состоит...


Ага, а среда из посредственностей :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Ага, а среда из посредственностей


...а четверг из четвертей:rolleyes:

----------

